# التوصيل من سوبر ماركت وصيدليات و مطاعم .. إلخ



## مسوقة26 (21 مارس 2012)

*,, اللهم إكفني بحلآلك عن حرآمك وأغنني بفضلك عمن سوآك اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والكسل والبخل وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجآل ,,*






*



*















,, توصيل طلبآت من التجآر والتآجرآت في مدينة الريآض ,,
,, بأسعآر منآسبة ,,
مرآجعة وتعقيب معاملات في الدوآئر الحكومية في مدينة الريآض​
*



 التوصيل من سوبر ماركت وصيدليات و مطاعم .. إلخ*
*



توصيل وإستقبال من المطار .*
*



**لطلب توصيل إرسال رسالة بكافة المحتويات مع توضيح الكمية وإسم كل منتج .*
*



توصيل وإستلام من مراكز الشحن : أرامكس , فيديكس .. إلخ*




توصيل جميع مستلزمات المنزل .
*



ما أحلل أي شخص لا في دنيا ولا في أخره يطلب طلب ويغلق جواله أو لا يرد .*




الرجآء الإتصآل قبل الطلب بوقت كآفي لبعد أحيآء الريآض عن بعضهآ في حال كآن الطلب مستعجل .




مدة توصيل الطلب تختلف على حسب مسافة الحي .




 إرسآل الطلب في رسآلة على رقم التوصيل . 




إرسآل إسم الشآرع أو الحي أو وصف دقيق للمنزل لسهولة الوصول في وقت أسرع .




سوف يبلغ صآحب الطلب أو الشحنة برسآلة نصية بإرسآل الشحنة بالوقت وبرقم البولصية لمتآبعة الطلب مع الزبون .​
,, تجآرب بعض التجآر والتآجرآت وبعض الأشخآص من خآرج المنتدى ,,
http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread370081.html










للطلب أو الإستفسآر الإتصآل على 
m:0501451115
أو برسآلة sms 
أو من خلال الموضوع​





​



أشحن رصيدك وإنت في بيتك ,,​

















طريقة الطلب​* إرسآل رسآلة نصية أو رسآلة في الموضوع بالطلب .
* توضيح المبلغ وإسم الشركة .
* يتم تحويل المبلغ على حسآب الرآجحي .
* إرسآل الشحن​







__________________

*,, عــندمآ تـرى شخـصًا يـتجآهل كــل مـآ يزعــجه لا تــنعـته "ببآرد الأعصآب" ولكن إعــلم إنه قـد تــألم حـتى تخـــدّر ,,*​


----------

